# Ripped by Nov 12



## AustinGal (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello~

 I signed up in hopes of meeting other on a similar journey. I'm a gal on a mission to do her first show in Nov 12 which isn't that far away. Call it a "Bucket List" item but I want to do it just once. Advice is always appreciated.

Little about me....I book for a music show in Austin, TX. I do some modeling/acting on the side but have a boring desk job that pays my bills.

Stats:

5'9
150lbs
BF 14-15%

Weights 3/4 days a week
Cardio 6 days a week.
Everything from Crossfit to Running to Dance.

I'm having some issues with low testosterone which may be holding up my fat loss.

Diet is pretty strict...

1 gal water a day

7am Protein shake
Spoonful of almond butter
Blk Coffee

8:30am
1/4 cup oatmeal
4 ehh whites

11am
2 cups spinach/kale
4oz lean protein
1/2 cup brn  rice
mustard
1 apple
mineral water

2pm
Green Beans
4 oz lean protein
4 oz sweet pot or brn rice
mustard

4pm
cup kale
4oz turkey
3oz sweet pot
mustard
fish oil

5pm
protein shake
rice cake with tabel spoon almond butter

6pm

grapefruit.


***I know my intense diet won't be until I'm at 3 months out. Right now I have more than 7 months..

Thoughts?

Thanks

TW


----------



## Curt James (Apr 15, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Hello~
> 
> I signed up in hopes of meeting other on a similar journey. I'm a gal on a mission to do her first show in Nov 12 which isn't that far away.



Bodybuilding, Physique, Figure, Fitness? Wishing you success in your journey, AustinGal.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Curt...

I posted by twice on accident. I'd like to remove this post but keep the "Going for it in 2012"post. I'm unsure how to do this...Can you please assist?

Thanks

Barb


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 16, 2012)

Alright. You got a log started. Now kick some tail!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys..I posted twice like a fool. Not sure how to delete this post but you can find all my updates @ "Going for it 2012"

Thanks

B


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Maybe there is no option for deleting!


----------

